# Any info on this wagon?



## CarSick (Dec 1, 2020)

Thinking about 'hot rodding' this out but idk if I should leave it. I want to put an atw under carriage and redoing the body in the og dark red (name?).
If anyone can help with year, rarity, value as is .....anything would be great!

Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2020)

A common wagon--go for it! V/r Shawn


----------



## CarSick (Dec 1, 2020)

What do think would be a fair asking price? I'll probably put on atw under carriage and re paint it darker red with new decals.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2020)

That's a $20 wagon to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## CarSick (Dec 3, 2020)

Think I'm going to paint it copper


----------



## vincev (Dec 3, 2020)

Trick it out,


----------



## CarSick (Dec 7, 2020)

The bolts on the steer 'colmn' ere rusted stuck. I torched them loose bit I melted the 4 little black 'insalators' here can I find those and do I really need them?

Tia


----------



## CarSick (Dec 8, 2020)

Should I change the bearings? I'm having trouble finding new ones. It's a red ryder are wheel


Thanks


----------

